# Affordable mandarin classes in Shenzhen Baoan?



## Swkh (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi there

I am Chinese by origin but my mandarin is too conversational for business. I need help in getting re-educated in the language. I primarily speak English.

Any recommendations?


----------

